# Big als Scarborough TERRIBLE SEVICE



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Today i went to big als to get some water tested, donate a featherfin rainbow and pick up a gh and kh test. One employee tested my water and gave me advice on how to change my water to make it best for my discus, he was very helpful. I then proceeded upstairs with my price match from mops for the gh and kh test. At the cash the cashier told me that he had to check shipping and add it to the cost. I was puzzled at this because last time i price matched a light bulb they didnt add in shipping. After saying this he said "one of my employees must not have been paying attention." From this assume he was the manager who proceeded to the back to use the computer to check the shipping on mops. I then waited outside for 25 mins for him to check the website. He then came out and told me he checked the website and had to call them to find out shipping. I was appalled at how long it would take him to find the website and make a phone call considering i gave him a print out of the website. While waiting outside i could hear him chit chatting with other employees and worrying about missing the coffee truck?? After telling me the shipping was 7 dollars, which made it actually more expensive then big als he told me it would be better to just buy it store price. This was fine and i understood that the employee last time must have made a mistake then out of nowhere another employee comes and says "Nice try kid". He was a large man though i do not know his name. I was so surprised at this and could believe that big als would hire such an ass hole employee. I always thought that big als was the golden standard for great advice and fish but it had been tainted.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

> I always thought that big als was the golden standard for great advice and fish


There's your problem there lol.

If you feel like getting even you could always go back in there and buy multiple items that would be cheaper at mops (provided you need them) give the quote from mops to them and you will get your stuff cheaper. Mops shipping is less the more you order (one of the few that does that) and if you are buying say... 5 items the shipping, whatever it may be, would be distributed amongst them. I take it from your post that you're a bit younger in which case you should know that they will also try and take advantage of you based on your age. This isn't specific to Big Al's that's a universal thing and it's unfortunate.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

duckyser said:


> Today i went to big als to get some water tested, donate a featherfin rainbow and pick up a gh and kh test. One employee tested my water and gave me advice on how to change my water to make it best for my discus, he was very helpful. I then proceeded upstairs with my price match from mops for the gh and kh test. At the cash the cashier told me that he had to check shipping and add it to the cost. I was puzzled at this because last time i price matched a light bulb they didnt add in shipping. After saying this he said "one of my employees must not have been paying attention." From this assume he was the manager who proceeded to the back to use the computer to check the shipping on mops. I then waited outside for 25 mins for him to check the website. He then came out and told me he checked the website and had to call them to find out shipping. I was appalled at how long it would take him to find the website and make a phone call considering i gave him a print out of the website. While waiting outside i could hear him chit chatting with other employees and worrying about missing the coffee truck?? After telling me the shipping was 7 dollars, which made it actually more expensive then big als he told me it would be better to just buy it store price. This was fine and i understood that the employee last time must have made a mistake then out of nowhere another employee comes and says "Nice try kid". He was a large man though i do not know his name. I was so surprised at this and could believe that big als would hire such an ass hole employee. I always thought that big als was the golden standard for great advice and fish but it had been tainted.


I can understand your frustration. I too have experienced the same thing with different employees/managers applying their own spin on the price match policy.

That's the main reason I started dealing with their online store and as long as its $35 or more you get free shipping and they even beat the competition's price by 5%. I don't do either one any more though as I feel if the other Canadian retailers sell it for less I should support them and therefore I just wait until I need a few things from MOPS, J&L or Pets and Ponds and order it from them.

Don't get me wrong I still go to Big Al's in Mississauga to deal directly with Mark the manager or Jake at the Oakville store. I've never had a problem with either guy and they always give me a bit of a discount if I ask for it.
--
Paul


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been to the Scarborough loaction three times in the last month and was never impressed by their employees.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> I've been to the Scarborough loaction three times in the last month and was never impressed by their employees.


I've been to the Brampton, Mississauga, and Scarborough location. I've never really been impressed with any of the employees. We can't expect much out of them though, they're hired for retail experience, not hobbyist passion.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I support the stores that respect me and treat me right. I have never had a problem with Big Al's but I rarely buy stuff from them. I buy 90% of my fish from other hobbyist that breed them Fish club Auctions, the other 10% from LFS.

As for fish food I get it from Fish club Auctions or MOPS or LFS.

I know money talks and if you keep supporting businesses that do not meet your needs then who's fault is it that they continue to stay in business?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this.  I certainly don't rely on their knowledge, but I've never had one of the employees at the Oakville BA be rude to me. They're all pretty nice in my experience!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

A number of the fish stores are getting a bit more than annoying. Of course we can't expect all of the people who work there to be extremely knowledgeable, but we should at least expect them to have a good attitude. But what if they don't show a good attitude or take care of the animals which they keep? There's almost nothing we can do about it, the only thing we can do is threaten to take our business elsewhere and tell our friends not to visit them.

Btw, if this makes you feel better, when I was doing my pilgrimage to Scarborough, I didn't know I had diaherria so I took a huge dump in their washroom (Yes I know, gross).


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

does scarborough big-als has aquarium plants for sale?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah they have aquarium plants for sale, overpriced but they usually have a decent selection.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Twiggles said:


> yeah they have aquarium plants for sale, overpriced but they usually have a decent selection.


but last time I gone ther but I didnt see it. where is the place located?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

duckyser said:


> This was fine and i understood that the employee last time must have made a mistake then out of nowhere another employee comes and says "Nice try kid". He was a large man though i do not know his name. I was so surprised at this and could believe that big als would hire such an ass hole employee. .


lol I hear ya I hear ya. That is why I fix my hair and keep it short, that way I look older. I find I get more trouble when I let my hair grow long. Honestly, that's people though. They always feel more dominate to us younger folk, and there is nothing you could do about it but eventually grow up or start beefing up at the gym. That would be my advice, eat your lean chicken, work out twice a day and you will definitely get less trouble . Growing up to, your always going to experience people who are absolutely trash, and its best just to let it slide, if I was to get stressed over every person that was rude or tried to look down on me, I'd be getting therapy by now. Just give him wink and walk away, but never give the reaction that they want either, because then ya lose


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks to everyone especially joe LOL i feel a bit better now. 

like kids sometimes say, " I want to grow up faster!"


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Meh, stay young. Know the system and you'll win 

As for the pricematching stuff, yes, they are supposed to factor in the shipping. As Paul said, I don't have them price match anymore - I just go to other retailers (mostly online) and either buy more than enough to get free shipping, or just pay the $8 of shipping and get it from a place with an excellent track record and customer service.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Stay young and free of responsibilities of a adult.... trust me it ain't fun at all  

The world we live in today is sad but true with people like that.. not much we can do about it except to walk away and say "I'm better than that and glad my parents raised me right"


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> but last time I gone ther but I didnt see it. where is the place located?


The plant selection at BA's Scarborough is on their lower level, with all their fish, to the left of the cashier. There is a vending machine nearby the plants (at least, there was when I last went).


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

duckyser said:


> thanks to everyone especially joe LOL i feel a bit better now.


You're welcome, if you need my services, I am more than happy to oblidge.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Duckyser,

Sorry to hear of your situation. I've never been to the [email protected] before. I almost did once but ended up at IJ's. I've heard mix reviews about the Scar location. I've been to the [email protected] a few times already. I price matched at the [email protected] without any problems and actually once did not know that I had to print out pricing and this CSR which looked like a manager said they don't do this normally and printed out the MOPS pricing for 500mL Excel and told me to take it to the cash for the price match. 

During our little chat to find the item I got asked about shipping and that it is a online store but I was firm in my talking to the guy as he did hear me talking before about me knowing the nitrogen cycle so he knew I was not green and had some researched background. I countered the guy when he mentioned the shipping and online with that I can pick it up at their warehouse so I don't have to pay S&H and basically levels it for me when I said that the guy would not come back at me as he knew I knew of MOPS's warehouse pick up which I've heard other people try to price match before but did not know of the warehouse pick up and the BA CSR's then moved in to say shipping this and that to block them from price matching.

The guy I dealt with looked a bit like George Carlin but with short hair and I think mid 40's. You may want to take a time out at the scarbrough location and the next time you go show up talking firm like you know what you're tlkaing about and armed with new info to counter. 

I rarely go to Burlington. Probably once in 2-3 yrs and only probably close by then. You may want to give [email protected] a try. So far I'm ok with the NY location given the price match experience. Also because a contact I know has a neighbour that is IIRC the [email protected] fishroom manager. I don't feel any friction yet at [email protected] and still slightly above neutral feelings for the store. I did get a CSR there that gave me a odd look when I tried to point out some drawf gouramis that was looking ill and sort of bend in a U shape or swimming on it's side and such but when the CSR and I got to the tank the fish was not in that postion anymore and guy gave me a look then said 'ok' then we parted ways.  

I agree I tend to go to stores that treat me well or respect me. I find that goes a long way more then just spending money there. I know those that help me out and respect me I remember and eventually in time if/when I can help back in a big wayI do return for larger purchases or if thier stores chips are down I help out with some infusion (in exchange for goods of course) and sometimes some small favors.


----------



## harana (Jul 9, 2010)

I too had a not so great experience with BA Scarborough. I've been going there for ten years now. Last month I went in on a friday and ordered a 120 gallon tank/stand/light combo - about $800.00. Manager tells me its not in stock but if I pay now they can order it in and have it for me on Tuesday. Said they will call me Tuesday to let me know when it's arrived. Well, Tuesday comes and no phone call from BA's. I call them at about 7:00 and ask where my tank is... they tell me that oops... their order didn't come in and that it MIGHT be in the FOLLOWING thursday (i.e. 9 days later). I was pretty pissed so I had my wife call them and demand that they take down their display model and pack it up for me. They agreed. So I go in and found that they had it on the floor shrink wrapped. I refused to take it - without the cardboard etc. I was afraid I would break it on the way home. I got my money back as well as the satisfaction of knowing that they had to tear down a display model full of gravel, fake plants etc., shrink wrap it, and then just put it back. Manager was pretty pissed when I refused to take it... I thought it was funny and told him rather loudly in front of his staff and customers that he shouldn't be selling people stuff that he can't get... I still go back there from time to time but only when I really need something.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

harana said:


> I too had a not so great experience with BA Scarborough. I've been going there for ten years now. Last month I went in on a friday and ordered a 120 gallon tank/stand/light combo - about $800.00. Manager tells me its not in stock but if I pay now they can order it in and have it for me on Tuesday. Said they will call me Tuesday to let me know when it's arrived. Well, Tuesday comes and no phone call from BA's. I call them at about 7:00 and ask where my tank is... they tell me that oops... their order didn't come in and that it MIGHT be in the FOLLOWING thursday (i.e. 9 days later). I was pretty pissed so I had my wife call them and demand that they take down their display model and pack it up for me. They agreed. So I go in and found that they had it on the floor shrink wrapped. I refused to take it - without the cardboard etc. I was afraid I would break it on the way home. I got my money back as well as the satisfaction of knowing that they had to tear down a display model full of gravel, fake plants etc., shrink wrap it, and then just put it back. Manager was pretty pissed when I refused to take it... I thought it was funny and told him rather loudly in front of his staff and customers that he shouldn't be selling people stuff that he can't get... I still go back there from time to time but only when I really need something.


Well, the shipment not being in was probably not their fault. I know what it's like to work in customer service, as many others probably do... and even though it doesn't sound like a very friendly store, I don't really think they could be blamed in this situation.


----------



## harana (Jul 9, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Well, the shipment not being in was probably not their fault. I know what it's like to work in customer service, as many others probably do... and even though it doesn't sound like a very friendly store, I don't really think they could be blamed in this situation.


If they had told me from the outset something like 'maybe we can get you a tank on tuesday, maybe thursday, or maybe at some indefinite point in the future' I wouldn't have much ground to be pissed. Of course, if they had said that, I would have gone elsewhere... what they DID tell me was that they would DEFINETLEY have my tank on Tuesday and that they would call me to pick it up. When they failed to follow through on their end of the bargain after taking my $800.00 and making me wait a week, I think I had pretty good reason to be a lil bit upset.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Unfortunately delayed shipments happen and in most cases retail stores can't do much in a situation like that. You place your order, sometimes if you're having issues getting a certain item you try multiple suppliers and cross your fingers that it comes in. 

Trust me it sucks just as much having to tell a disappointed customer that his/her item hasn't come in.

You really didn't take it just because of the cardboard? They didn't have any spare that you could have wrapped around it?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

harana said:


> If they had told me from the outset something like 'maybe we can get you a tank on tuesday, maybe thursday, or maybe at some indefinite point in the future' I wouldn't have much ground to be pissed. Of course, if they had said that, I would have gone elsewhere... what they DID tell me was that they would DEFINETLEY have my tank on Tuesday and that they would call me to pick it up. When they failed to follow through on their end of the bargain after taking my $800.00 and making me wait a week, I think I had pretty good reason to be a lil bit upset.


Understandable, but these things happen. Just remember, you're not the only customer they have to deal with.


----------

